
Ask HN: What will you do if half of your team members quit in a week? - qlk1123
Also, they are the main contributors.
======
auslegung
We use promiscuous pair programming which mitigates some of the pain in this
scenario, but we can never transfer all the domain knowledge from one person
to another so it would still hurt to lose that many people. We would of course
hire like crazy, and search ourselves for why this would happen. If possible,
hire back as many of the people who just quit as we could

------
gshdg
Find out why.

